# Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?



## spinner1975 (8. Oktober 2005)

|wavey: Moin ,
da ich im Brandungsangeln sehr unerfahren bin , wüsste ich gern zu welcher Tageszeit und bei Welchem Wetter man am Besten fangen kann .
Fahre in zwei Wochen nach Dänemark - Jammerbucht - Lokken,bei Hirthals .
Bin ich mit Wattwürmern gut bedient oder sollte ich auch Tintenfisch , Garnele und Tobys benutzen ?
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir mit Eurer Erfahrung ein wenig aus den Babyschuhen helfen ?

PS : Gute Angelplätze in der Umgebung währen auch nicht schlecht .


----------



## Rumpelrudi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*

Zwischen den vorgelagerten Sandbänken sind sehr tiefe Rinnen, wo die Unterströmung ins Meer zurückfliesst. Am seeseitigen Ende dieser Gräben lauern die Fische.
Am Besten ist Westwind und Tidenhochwasser mit ca. 80cm hohen Wellen. Höhere Wellen sind noch besser, aber da mußt Du selbst entscheiden, was Du persönlich aushalten möchtest. Watties und schmale Fischstreifen sind immer gut.
Bei anderen Windrichtungen bleiben Dir noch die Hafenmolen, oder schau im Dänemarkforum nach Forellenpuffs.


----------



## spinner1975 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*

Danke für die Tips !!!

Also , je windiger , desto besser ?!
Hab mal gehört , dass man besonders abends und Nachts die besten Fänge machen soll - muss ich die Köder dann mit Leuchtkugeln o.ä. anbieten ?

Danke ...#h


----------



## Katze_01 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*

Moin

@ Spinner

Nö, du kannst ja ne Teekerze an den Wurm binden.














Scherz beiseite,

die Fische finden im dunkeln den Köder durch die ausströmenden Duftstoffe des selbigen.

Bei größerer Strömung halt nicht mit den Ködern geizen d.h.

2 wattis aufeinmal anködern oder ne Kombi aus ringlern und Wattis.
Außerdem kann es nicht schaden den Köder alle 10 - 15 min zu erneuern.


----------



## Allround Mike (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*

Hallo Kollegen #h ,
entschuldigt bitte die Frage, aber was sind Tobys ?
Grüße Mike


----------



## CyTrobIc (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*

Tobiasfische oder auch Sandaale genannt, sind kleine Fische


----------



## Allround Mike (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*

Hallo und Vielen Dank:m  !!
Wo bekommt man die Dinger her? Und wie Groß sind die kleinen Fischchen ? Hängt man die lebend an den Haken und wie ködert man die an?
Puh so viel Fragerei ist ganz schön anstrengend !
Bin nämlich ein totaler Neuling auf dem Gebiet und ich möchte nächstes Jahr wieder nach Dänemark an die Ostsee mit der Familie Urlaub machen und natürlich auch zum Fischen. Habe auch schon dieses Jahr dort einige Platten mit Wattwürmer und Sandorms gefangen, naja eigentlich fast alle mit Wattwürmer, die Sandorms fingen nicht so gut.
Grüße Mike


----------



## olsen (20. September 2007)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*

Hi,

Wattis und Tobse kannst Du in jedem gut sortierten Angelladen
kaufen.
Die Tobse ( Tobiasfische ) sind gefroren, wenn Du sie kaufst.
Tau die Dinger auf keinen Fall in der Mikrowelle auf, die zerfallen förmlich danach.

Du kannst auch selber welche fangen.
Nimm einen Heringspaternoster Hakengröße 6 und und schleif den langsam, sachte über Sandgrund.
Frische Tobse sind immer besser als die gefrorenen.
Ich fange mit den gefrorenen sehr gut Zander.

Wattis kannst Du auch selber grabe aber das Kreuz!!

So hau rein 
und Petri


----------



## FalkenFisch (20. September 2007)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*



Allround Mike schrieb:


> Habe auch schon dieses Jahr dort einige Platten mit Wattwürmer und Sandorms gefangen, naja eigentlich fast alle mit Wattwürmer, die Sandorms fingen nicht so gut.


 
Sandorm ist der dänische Name eines Tieres, das auf deutsch.......



....... Wattwurm genannt wird.

Hattest Du die "Wattwürmer" aus Deutschland importiert und im Vergleich zu den "Sandorm" damit besser gefangen?


----------



## DerBorder (20. September 2007)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*

moin #h

in sachen Sandorm... kauf dir bloß nicht diese in Salz eingelegten Dinger in Dänemark. Ich habe damit nie etwas gefangen. #t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*



BerBorder schrieb:


> moin #h
> 
> in sachen Sandorm... kauf dir bloß nicht diese in Salz eingelegten Dinger in Dänemark. Ich habe damit nie etwas gefangen. #t




|kopfkrat  komisch letzten montag auf der seebrücke niendorf hab ich damit auch gefangen so wie viele male zuvor. ich salze meine wattis die ich überhabe immer ein, damit ich sie nochmal nutzen kann.( iss einfach ne kostenfrage)
natürlich angel ich auch lieber mit frischen wattis ,aber wie gesagt gesalzende gehen auch.#h

greez
andy


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. September 2007)

*AW: Bestes Wetter zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark ?*

in dänemark fängt man mit seeringler auch oft mal große wolfsbarsche an der nordseeseite, einfach mal ausprobieren. was sonst nuch gut geht sind gröhnlandgarnelenm, da solltest du die schale aber dran lassen zum besseren halt.

wattis nehme ich ausschließlich frische, ich wollte aber auch mal dieses GULP zeugs von berkley ausprobieren


----------

